# Lyft enslaving drivers!!



## Mojoe (Aug 26, 2017)

I was surprised to find out that the price of a fare that lyft allows drivers to see is different from what they charge passengers. I dropped a passenger for a trip that lyft make us to believe is $3.50 which they end up paying drivers $2.64 but charges the passenger $5.60. It means that any trip that lyft pays you $2.64, they are making $2.90. I have a proof and snapshot from my passenger who was pissed off because he forgot his phone in my car with APP on with the final fare. The same thing happens with airport fare which normally attracts $4 before the mileage of the trip but lyft keeps that from drivers. With this exploitation, I am done with these companies. Greed is what drives while drivers perish.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Uh, yeah, everyone knows that drivers dont get any of the service fee or airport fees. You're not breaking any news here, stop crying.


----------



## PettyCab (Apr 2, 2017)

How much did actual slaves get paid?


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

It's well known that the price quoted to pax and what drivers get paid are different. The quoted price is set price and lax pays Lyft. We get paid based on miles driven and time. So basically if we take a shorter route, Lyft pockets the difference.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Nope! Drivers are enslaving themselves. All you have to do is delete the app, now you are free again, you are welcome


----------



## Mark Campagna (Oct 12, 2015)

Johnydoo said:


> Nope! Drivers are enslaving themselves. All you have to do is delete the app, now you are free again, you are welcome


You are correct. But it seems people want to blame others and not accept the responsibility for theirr actions.

I've read a lot of posts with this tone lately and I do t get it why they don't just quit.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

JUDY ANDERSON said:


> they are murderers! I'm losing everything. I went from making 900 a week, now Im lucky if I make 200 dollars!! they block you from getting your bonus, its 10 dollars an hour!!! and its a scam!! they are murdering their drives, and making them homeless!!


Just how many accounts do you have?

harry smith , mrsakamoto , Hunter420 MARY ANDERSON to name a few.

Same broken English, same whining


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

You don't seem to care about the criminal behavior Lyft is doing, cheating drivers, targeting drivers, limiting rides too 2 rides an hour.. Do you think making drivers homeless is ok?


----------



## Mark Campagna (Oct 12, 2015)

JUDY ANDERSON said:


> you work in the office at lyft and destroy lives! your sick!!! murdering drivers
> 
> If you got an office job, and then they just mistreated you, you would just quit??


Yes and take my skills some where else. I have control and responsibility for my life. Not Lyft or Uber.


----------



## BrickCityGrl (Nov 28, 2016)

How does Lyft MAKE you homeless? If you see you aren't earning what you once were, then it's time to start looking for something else with better pay. That's exactly what I plan to do seeing that the base fare has dropped to $3.71 in NJ and I take $3.50 of it. Thank goodness I have a full time job but another side hustle is everywhere..Lyft is not worth it anymore.


----------



## VANDERCAMP (Sep 4, 2017)

they want everyone to drive base fair, and jump through their hoops, then give you long rides that take 3 tanks of gas that covers your 90 bonus-


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

its entrapment! they have a sick way of doing business!


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Mojoe said:


> I was surprised to find out that the price of a fare that lyft allows drivers to see is different from what they charge passengers. I dropped a passenger for a trip that lyft make us to believe is $3.50 which they end up paying drivers $2.64 but charges the passenger $5.60. It means that any trip that lyft pays you $2.64, they are making $2.90. I have a proof and snapshot from my passenger who was pissed off because he forgot his phone in my car with APP on with the final fare. The same thing happens with airport fare which normally attracts $4 before the mileage of the trip but lyft keeps that from drivers. With this exploitation, I am done with these companies. Greed is what drives while drivers perish.


 How is it that Lyft is enslaving you when you can stop driving at any time??


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

they slowly give you less and less. until your completely trapped, jobs aren't supposed to change so drastically, making 1200 one week, working the same hours and making 400 the next week. it makes the drivers broke! so you cannot just get ahead to find another job, its less n less less less n less until your homeless and broke!!!!


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

I can tell you that the BS being spewed here is sickening. They are not limiting anything. I get as many rides as I want and know how the game is played. I play the game back and make the same money, I make more now because I understand i'm being played. look at the morning news....
*

Account Update *

Passengers rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and it's important that you're there for them. We've reached out to you several times about quitting the Lyft app or switching to airplane mode to avoid ride requests. When you avoid passenger requests, you hurt your acceptance rate, which is an important part of incentives like Power Driver Bonus and Rental Rewards. If this problem continues, you'll affect our ability to keep the platform running smoothly.

It's best for the community when you accept the ride requests you receive, or simply log out of driver mode if you need a break. Learn more about how acceptance rates work.

Thanks,
_The Lyft Team _

I received this after skipping rides and taking the ones I wanted. I declined more rides than I took and made more money than taking BS rides that were not to my specific requirements.

The Acceptance rating only applies to PDB and Rental rewards....And...I don't do either of these programs.

YOU ARE AN INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR! ACT LIKE IT!


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

I tried to avoid rides, then they took all my Power zones away!! their only 20% in Inglewood tonight!! WTF!! they still target me, and give me- rides out of surges all day. if they just let me work, I would be fine!! but they constantly mess with me, all day and night!! total harassment!! I normally have about 600, I have 268 bucks- its way off!! cancelled rides! I did get a 150% for .2 miles - and a 55 minute ride to the airport for 12 dollars- I got pick ups at the grocery store a few times, and a few double stops at the store and Starbucks - very unusual rides- they cause a lot of pain- I just want to work and catch up, and they want me to lose my cat, and live on the streets, seems like a power trip!! my poor cat.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

JJS said:


> I can tell you that the BS being spewed here is sickening. They are not limiting anything. I get as many rides as I want and know how the game is played. I play the game back and make the same money, I make more now because I understand i'm being played. look at the morning news....
> *
> 
> Account Update *
> ...


It sounds like Lyft is frustrated that you're not being a good PUPPET for them. Your advice is applicable to many areas of life and work. Once you show weakness and/or a great need, some company or person will try to exploit you. Kudos for not being Lyft's slave, JJS.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Mark Campagna said:


> You are correct. But it seems people want to blame others and not accept the responsibility for theirr actions .


That's a statement stolen from TK.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

KKK for sure!!


----------

